# Vehicles the Qualify for XL and Select?



## mikatl55 (Jun 12, 2015)

What vehicles qualify for both XL and Select that are available used for under $20,000? 

I see 4 on the Atlanta list...2008-2010 versions of the Acura MDX, Buick Enclave, Cadillac SRX, and the Volvo XC90. The 2008 Tourage and Audi Q7 actually make it too but don't seem optimal.

Anyone know of any others or know of any "one-off" approvals?

Mike


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

R class Mercedes is on the list in my market. 2008 and newer seat seven and earlier ones the 7th seat can be added but may not qualify for select


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> R class Mercedes is on the list in my market. 2008 and newer seat seven and earlier ones the 7th seat can be added but may not qualify for select


Don't see why an R class Benz wouldn't qualify for select, yet I really don't understand why someone would want to tear it up on the Uber platform either.


----------



## FlyILM (Dec 5, 2015)

mikatl55 said:


> What vehicles qualify for both XL and Select that are available used for under $20,000?
> 
> I see 4 on the Atlanta list...2008-2010 versions of the Acura MDX, Buick Enclave, Cadillac SRX, and the Volvo XC90. The 2008 Tourage and Audi Q7 actually make it too but don't seem optimal.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at the Lincoln MKT with middle row bench.


----------



## NicoleDallas (Dec 13, 2015)

The Lexus GX470 qualifies but not great on gas the older the model.


----------



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

2010 Ford Explorer


----------



## Timize (Jan 9, 2016)

I just had my 2014 Ford Fusion approved. It is fully loaded with leather seats and tinted windows.

They did specifically call out my driver rating (4.89). Columbus' top rated average is 4.83. I think that made a huge difference.


----------



## thadude (Feb 1, 2016)

Email uber with whatever car you find and they will let you know, some cars not listed will qualify. It also depends on your market, in Miami a 2011 Tahoe with leather interior could get you on XL and Lux


----------

